# Not so express postage



## DigitalGiraffe (27/9/16)

I ordered some yeast online and it usually arrives with overnight shipping. For whatever reason something went wrong with startrack and my yeast order took 7 days to get to Hobart from Melbourne. The yeast was posted with ice packs but obviously they melted over time. I've since put the yeast int he fridge, do you think it will be fine to use? I was going to make a starter and see if I get any life from it prior to pitching. It was two packets maybe use them both?

The place where I purchased them has been kind enough to express ship another two packets which is great.


----------



## Radshoes (27/9/16)

Hey DigitalGiraffe, what was the consignment note number?
I know a guy who works at StarTrack and he might be able to see why it took so long?

Also liquid or dry yeast?


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (27/9/16)

Radshoes said:


> Hey DigitalGiraffe, what was the consignment note number?
> I know a guy who works at StarTrack and he might be able to see why it took so long?
> 
> Also liquid or dry yeast?


I'll see if I can find it when I get home. It was White Labs liquid yeast that's why I was wondering if it was still OK to use.


----------



## Yob (27/9/16)

DigitalGiraffe said:


> I'll see if I can find it when I get home. It was White Labs liquid yeast that's why I was wondering if it was still OK to use.


It's not 40'c yet, likely they'll be fine


----------



## Clever Brewing Bloke (27/9/16)

Hey, DG.

I'll cop this one & accept responsibility for the stuff-up (even 'though it was Startrack that screwed us both over).

We've shipped stuff Melbourne to Hobart in the past & it's been there the next day, so I dunno why this one took so long. Go figure!

The original yeasts will be fine to use (they're amazingly hardy critters). At this time of year, they'll fire-off very quickly. If you can make a starter, they'll be cranking in 24 hours. RDWHAHB.

We've sent another two fresh packs to you this arvo (with the usual freebie ice-packs & insulation bubble-wrap). The courier picked them up at just after midday & everything was kept in the fridge/freezer until the last-minute when he picked them up (we made him wait whilst we packed them!). They're probably on a plane to you right now & you should have them tomorrow.

As a result of this experience, we're going to conduct an experiment with our usual packaging to see how long yeast shipments stay cool (& for how long) for future reference. Never had a problem in the past & ALWAYS send liquid yeasts to remote areas by air. TAS was an expected ASAP. Grrrrrr!

Martin


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/16)

At least you didn't use FedEx


----------



## DU99 (27/9/16)

StarTrack, a business of Australia Post......


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/9/16)

Now that is how service is done :beerbang:

I know where I'll be purchasing my future "beer produce" from.


----------



## manticle (27/9/16)

Yob said:


> It's not 40'c yet, likely they'll be fine


You know Hobart better than to pretend 'yet' will ever come.


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (27/9/16)

Clever Brewing Bloke said:


> Hey, DG.
> 
> I'll cop this one & accept responsibility for the stuff-up (even 'though it was Startrack that screwed us both over).
> 
> ...


Hey Martin,

You're not at fault at all but thanks again for your great service. Our postal service had deteriorated over the past few years. Crazy when they couldn't be busier with all the online shopping.

I'm sure it's just an isolated incident and it won't be an issue on my next order. 

Keep up the great work.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## mstrelan (5/10/16)

FWIW I ordered yeast from CleverBrewing 30 hours ago and it has just arrived to me in Brisbane.


----------



## Lethaldog (5/10/16)

I just love how you can post stuff 2 states away in 30 hours but it still takes 3-5 days to clear a check


----------



## mstrelan (5/10/16)

Lethaldog said:


> I just love how you can post stuff 2 states away in 30 hours but it still takes 3-5 days to clear a check


Clear a what now?


----------



## niftinev (5/10/16)

don't forget startrack is owned by auspost so anything is likely


----------



## Radshoes (5/10/16)

niftinev said:


> don't forget startrack is owned by auspost so anything is likely


You are right mate, anything is likely. Like the fact that it was delivered on its due date.


----------



## niftinev (5/10/16)

edit: deleted post


----------

